

Google Hangouts Down - crgt
http://downdetector.com/status/google-hangouts

======
scep12
They should have hired that SDE who went 7 for 8 in their interviewing...

------
IgorPartola
So is the XMPP access to GChat.

Official status page:
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus](http://www.google.com/appsstatus)

~~~
TranceMan
Thread:
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=22&iid=9c...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=22&iid=9cb1a82cdfa9e2ce88ca138c4af8915d)

------
zefi
This is a very good free replacement -
[https://www.awesometalk.com/](https://www.awesometalk.com/)

~~~
AceJohnny2
That seems to be just a video chat service. Hangouts is much, much more than
that.

While Google's initial push of Hangouts angered me as much as anyone, I have
since accepted its ways:

\- true multi-device chat, the whole chat conversation is visible between from
various devices. XMPP never got that right

\- easy multi-user chat, no need to create a special room, just invite the
people

\- in-line images and animated gifs

\- see who's read what in the chat (an oft-missed feature: look for other
user's thumbnail pics in the chat: it's below the latest message they've seen)

\- easy multi-device voice and video chat, with volume management that _just
works_ (like or better than Skype IMHO) and proper conferencing features
(ability to mute others)

Now, as an XMPP aficionado, I just wish they'd open their protocol...

------
jetblackio
Looks like spreadsheets in Google Docs as well.

~~~
rgallagher27
Spreadsheets have been down for around the last hour for me

------
cyberjunkie
I hope they're fixing it. Hangouts, Google Talk, Gmail (chat), Google+.....
you know!

------
washedup
So is the embedded chat in Gmail.

~~~
Thaxll
Well it's using Hangout I think?

------
squizzel
A rise in productivity around the globe incoming.

------
wbracken
Google Voice also (at least the web interface)

~~~
Zikes
Explains the issues I've had with texting.

------
stackcollision
Mortal afterall...

------
phy6
Just a backdoor update, will be back shortly.

~~~
ithkuil
You really think they have to sustain downtime in order to update some
software?

